# Magix Fotos auf CD u DVD



## RodArmy (16. August 2006)

Hallo Leute
ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier die reichtige Stelle im Forum ist, habe aber keine bessere gefunden.

Also meine Frage:

Ist es möglich mit  Magix Fotos auf CD und DVD 5.5 Deluxe ein DVD Menü zu erstellen, welches wieder untermenüs hat.
Beispiel:
Ich habe 6 Fotoshows, 2 davon sollen unter dem Menüpunkt Bonus stehen und der Rest im Hauptmenü. Also sollen im Hauprmenü quasi 5 punkte sein, 4 davon sind fotoshows und ein Punkt öffnet ein weiteres untermenü, wo die Bonus Sachen drin sind.

Danke 
Gruß 
Benni


----------

